# Digging before bed



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

Bonnie before she setlle to go to sleep she will go all around the room and dig ( she is not really digging but thinks she is!!







) and then go to sleep

Benji does that too but not as much


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

This is part of Tiki's night time ritual as well. If he has a treat or bone he doesn't want he will run around the house burying it before bed. When we finally go to bed he will dig until he has made his "spot" and then lay down between our heads and go to sleep.... It is toooooo cute!








Judi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar doesnt do this every night, but he has just started to sniff around, dig and then lay down. Its hillrious watching how fast/hard he 'thinks' hes digging haha.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Lol! Our dogs do that too. I can't wait to see if our little Maltese will!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Maggie does this EVERY night like she is digging to china, its like she does it til she is wore out and then she "flops" over at our feet and off to sleep, Sampson does it from time to time but mostly just gets in bed and lays down


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I thought Morgan was the only who did that. After I got Bailey our Yorkie, I noticed he does it too.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

That sounds too cute!!  I guess they have to get just the right spot...


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I love when maxi does digs he is so intense about it


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

thay are nesting or so I was told :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Circling around and around would make me so nervous, as this is what Morgan does just as he settles into just the right spot to take a POOP! LMBO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my malts do it too. gruffi stares at them like 'what are you doing' sniffs at what they're doing and then walks away. he's never done it. lol. and the girls look soo cute.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Colette is so very intense about her digging which can last and last and last. She seems to dig for the joy of digging; when she is ready to go to sleep, she plops down anywhere...no digging usually. I wonder what my house would look like if I lived in an igloo. :lol: 

Gail, Colette's Mom

http://gailhyatt.com/page9.htm


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL this topic made me laugh b/c Brinkley does his "digging to china" thing sometimes....he is SO intense about it...with his ears alert...he usually does it on our living room pillows. He doesn't lay down on them, so I don't rEALLY know what the purpose is, but is sure is cute!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is a digger.. it's a good thing we don't have a yard because I can only imagine the destruction he would do out there :lol: He loves to dig in the bed all the time, he digs under the pillows, under the sheets, under me and my husband.. you name it :lol: I just think it's so so cute when he does that so I rarely stop him.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, Casper doesn't dig. He's still a puppy so maybe it hasn't kicked in yet! Lol!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel goes wild digging...but I found that when she does this, she needs to go to the bathroom...or just wants to go wild. I still need to figure her out, but it is very cute...and very intensely done. I like when she does it because she uses lots of energy and falls asleep right after.


----------

